# Dire wolf first turn charge?



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

OK so this is my thinking dire wolves have vanguard it gives them advance deploy of 12" it states that you cant charge first turn if able, clear cut and dry right. However, we have a spell that states we move 8" as if in the compulsary movement phase, My question then becomes because of compulsary movement if you would touch a enemy unit it "counts" as charging. 

Does the spell give dire wolves a possilble first turn charge(i.e 8" deployment zone, 12" vanguard, then 8" spell movement. 8+12+8=28"!)


PLEASE tell me this is true I would have the day of my life if it was.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

OK so this is my thinking dire wolves have vanguard it gives them advance deploy of 12" it states that you cant charge first turn if able, clear cut and dry right. However, we have a spell that states we move 8" as if in the compulsary movement phase, My question then becomes because of compulsary movement if you would touch a enemy unit it "counts" as charging. 

Does the spell give dire wolves a possilble first turn charge(i.e 8" deployment zone, 12" vanguard, then 8" spell movement. 8+12+8=28"!)


PLEASE tell me this is true I would have the day of my life if it was.

EDIT: Didnt mean to create three threads sorry.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

You aaren't allowed to toutch the enemy unit. I asume your talking about van hells dance i could be wrong since i saw it briefly today but didn't it clearly state move in the remaining movement fase moving like normal. So i would say no to your querie.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

stalarious said:


> OK so this is my thinking dire wolves have vanguard it gives them advance deploy of 12" it states that you cant charge first turn if able, clear cut and dry right. However, we have a spell that states we move 8" as if in the compulsary movement phase, My question then becomes because of compulsary movement if you would touch a enemy unit it "counts" as charging.
> 
> Does the spell give dire wolves a possilble first turn charge(i.e 8" deployment zone, 12" vanguard, then 8" spell movement. 8+12+8=28"!)
> 
> ...


Charging happens before the 'remaining moves' part of the movement phase, so no, vanhel's no longer allows magical charging. (as the spell's rules are very clear that your movement works exactly like a 'remaining moves' phase)

You can still charge with your wolves 1st turn anyways, just so long as your opponent gets their turn first!

Anyways, if you're really that concerned about 1st turn charging war machines or something, use hexwraiths, fell bats or varghiests instead.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

See thats the problem I thought it said it acting in the sub movement phase ie complusary movement but I dont have the army book here to verify that.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

its not that I was just wondering if it was possible with that combo is all.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

No, you cannot charge in the first player turn if you either scout or vanguard... through any means (the rule even clearly says you can't use spells to do so).

But since vanguard happens before you know who's got first turn setting up for a good first turn will often mean you are in a potential charging position if you go second.... but then again unless direwolves have got radically better in the new rules they aren't going to manage to do a lot against most units that they'll be able to charge first turn.

duplicate thread merged


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You can no longer charge a unit with Van Hal Dance and you can't just clip an enemy unit you are not charging. 

Dire wolves slavering charge will scare off small units of fast cavalry, otherwise never send them against a ranked up unit they'll just crumble before they do any damage


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

well my thinking was to use them to deny my opponent of shooting because thats a big weakness to my VC army(I cant shoot back) so I have been trying to find ways to get units down their fast to kill off their archers so the big majority of my army gets down field to say hi.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

stalarious said:


> well my thinking was to use them to deny my opponent of shooting because thats a big weakness to my VC army(I cant shoot back) so I have been trying to find ways to get units down their fast to kill off their archers so the big majority of my army gets down field to say hi.


Wolves & fell bats = war machine killers & frenzy bait

Varghiests, hexwraiths & spirits = missile troop killers

Varghiests can fly and have the 'vampire' rule so they can march.
Hexwraiths are fast cav and hence have a vanguard move
spirit hosts are a bit slower, but are also ethereal so the only missile troops to worry about are flamers of tzeentch or skaven shooters.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, dire wolves should be able to beat/hold shooty units for a turn... but the first turn no-charge rules won't affect them that much anyway: just march them right in front of the shooty unit. Either they take you out with some other ranged attack first, waste a turns shooting on the dogs or suffer heavy cover for shooting through you... and unless its a pretty decent unit shooting then there's a decent chance you'll have a dog or 2 left alive to run away/raise.


----------

